# Jamaican Dogwood



## Schroedc (Dec 5, 2016)

Finally got finished my end of a trade with @Blueglass Stabilized, Spalted Jamaican Dogwood paired with a Jr. Gent rollerball.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 5, 2016)

Yaaaaayyy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2016)

Man, that's nice looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2016)

Sweet! Has it been dyed?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Sweet! Has it been dyed?



Nope, those are natural colors in the piece of wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice!!! I love it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 6, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks great!

Les


----------



## Sprung (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice, Colin! Really like that Jamaican Dogwood too - has such interesting grain patterns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Nice, Colin! Really like that Jamaican Dogwood too - has such interesting grain patterns.



Thanks, I'm looking forward to using the rest of the blanks on things in the future, just need to decide what to make with them.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks, I'm looking forward to using the rest of the blanks on things in the future, just need to decide what to make with them.....



Same here - I've also got some that I got from Les. Definitely pieces I'm hanging on to and not putting on Slimlines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Same here - I've also got some that I got from Les. Definitely pieces I'm hanging on to and not putting on Slimlines.



What's a slimline?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks kinda sexy n bells. 

Sent the sister-in-law home with one. Didn't get a picture before she left with it though.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> just need to decide what to make with them.....



You could make a trade with them. Need any pine?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 13, 2016)

Got it today. Thanks I can't wait to see it in the sun tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Got it today. Thanks I can't wait to see it in the sun tomorrow.



I do hope you like it.


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I do hope you like it.


I do!


----------

